# Anyone purchased a Fortis from Jomashop recently?



## CBeeZ (Jul 25, 2016)

Deals seem too good to be true. Anyone have any recent experience to share? TIA.


----------



## elliswyatt (Feb 12, 2015)

BMWE46 did. Maybe he'll chime in but I think he had a good experience. I may jump on the bandwagon after the first of the year.


----------



## CBeeZ (Jul 25, 2016)

Awesome, would appreciate any feedback!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Fortises also occasionally turn up on Jomashop's daily deals site (imaginatively called jomadeals.com) with even better discounts than the 60-65% currently available.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Why so many discounts on Fortis? Not that I'm complaining because I love deals. Just curious.


----------



## elliswyatt (Feb 12, 2015)

eljay said:


> Fortises also occasionally turn up on Jomashop's daily deals site (imaginatively called jomadeals.com) with even better discounts than the 60-65% currently available.


Interesting, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Twofaston2 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have. The Marinemaster with the sawtooth bezel. Absolutely flawless and all factory packaging and plastic wrap covering watch. Heck, mine even kept COSC time. I sold mine though. Excellent watch for the money, but the blue lume is a joke. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## CBeeZ (Jul 25, 2016)

Great, thanks for speaking up Twofaston2!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

A few months ago I bought a Fortis B42 Cosmonaut watch from Jomashop. I got a good price and excellent service. I would buy from them again.


----------



## CBeeZ (Jul 25, 2016)

gaopa said:


> A few months ago I bought a Fortis B42 Cosmonaut watch from Jomashop. I got a good price and excellent service. I would buy from them again.


I bit the bullet and bought the non-Ti B-42 on the metal bracelet from Jomashop, but unfortunately my experience wasn't as good as yours. There's a noticeable scratch/gouge on the 6 o'clock case lug, the bezel binds up when rotated/does not move freely, and the watch is +20s/d after the first wind. Also the lettering on the face is different than what was pictured on the website. It only says "Automatic" instead of "B-42 Automatic", and the manufacturer user manual was not included. Reached out to the via email yesterday morning and haven't heard back.

Obviously I'm quite disappointed.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Jomashop is usually pretty on, but sometimes you do get a bad one. 

They are pretty easy to work with via customer service, but they are not the fastest pace out there when it comes to returns, replacement, or service. 

Have to be patient.


----------



## J.D. (Aug 15, 2006)

I've gotten a bunch of watches from them with no problems. What you want to be aware of is that for whatever reason the most sought-after Fortis models are flying off the shelves there right now. I've bee monitoring this site pretty much every day for the last 6-8 months, and stuff that had been safely sitting for weeks is now moving. 

A) It does not feel like they have a lot left of any given model, because when I bought mine it was immediately out of stock. B) Due to the level of mass exodus, it leads one to believe that another retailer (or hobbyist) swooped in and started clearing out their inventory as their prices are basically unbeatable on new stock, and build in profit for the next seller. C) Perhaps Joma is fazing Fortis out completely, or at the least, their older models.

Just some food for thought. Some of it is a little tin foil hat, I admit.

Anyway, I just recently grabbed something before it was gone. If you're on the fence, you should too!


----------



## CBeeZ (Jul 25, 2016)

J.D. said:


> I've gotten a bunch of watches from them with no problems. What you want to be aware of is that for whatever reason the most sought-after Fortis models are flying off the shelves there right now. I've bee monitoring this site pretty much every day for the last 6-8 months, and stuff that had been safely sitting for weeks is now moving.
> 
> A) It does not feel like they have a lot left of any given model, because when I bought mine it was immediately out of stock. B) Due to the level of mass exodus, it leads one to believe that another retailer (or hobbyist) swooped in and started clearing out their inventory as their prices are basically unbeatable on new stock, and build in profit for the next seller. C) Perhaps Joma is fazing Fortis out completely, or at the least, their older models.
> 
> ...


Yea, I noticed the same thing. Something is obviously going on with their Fortis stock which is terrible timing for me since nearly all the watches I like are now out of stock without restock dates.

I started the return/exchange process immediately and was contacted quickly by an apologetic representative who kindly asked to see pictures of the damage (which I provided). Apparently they were then closed observing religious holidays Mon and Tues. haven't heard back since.


----------



## RSubmariner (Nov 8, 2015)

Are these Daniel Wellington watches original? There are some huge 50-60% discounts on Jomashop for them, almost 3 times cheaper than retail in EU?


----------



## CBeeZ (Jul 25, 2016)

Getting customer support was a bit slow given today's standards, but a prepaid shipping label was finally supplied and the watch is going back for a refund. Will probably give Jomashop another try, though unfortunately many of their Fortis models are no longer available. I'm going back and forth between the Flieger Pro chrono and the Aeromaster chrono.


----------



## BMWE46 (Dec 15, 2014)

Glad they are taking care of you. I've personally had nothing but awesome experiences at Jomashop. I bought the Fortis Flieger Pro 3 hand and the White "full Lume" dial Marinemaster on bracelet and they showed up flawless with all the kit and are keeping wonderful time. I'm very happy and would definetely buy from them again. The one thing I always tell people to do is to actually call them up and make sure the watch you want is actually in stock and ready to ship, don't just take the website "in stock" and order away. Also spend the extra $35 to have the watch overnighted. You're already saving huge money so spending another $35 to have the process expedited quickly is absolutely worth it. They seem to take their time on the free shipping orders so overnight is a must to be sure that your order is processed quickly. Also check the watch over real good before taking all the tags off. Make sure all functions work and it winds up and tells good time. If you follow those few suggestions you're going to have a great experience and save lots of money. 

I was afraid that they were phasing out the Fortis line so I went ahead and bought the two watches. Really they are the only shop that is selling these watches at these prices. The next closest place is almost double the price on most of the models they have. So if you're lucky enough to snag one or two, then if they stop selling the Fortis line, then you are almost guaranteed to at least never lose any money on the watch if you go to sell it down the road. Right now if someone is looking for a Fortis, Jomashops prices are dragging the secondary market down a bit, but if they go away it is sure to rise back up. At any rate they make a beautiful watch and I'm very pleased with both the quality of my Fortis and the transaction thru Joma. These watches are definetely a steal at the prices they are selling for right now.


----------



## CBeeZ (Jul 25, 2016)

Took some time but I was issued a full refund including shipping. Unfortunate that the watch didn't work out, but the refund process was relatively painless. Would consider giving them a second chance to earn my business.


----------



## Gopher (Dec 27, 2007)

I just made my first purchase from Jomashop. The process went smoothly for the most part. I picked up a Terrestis Orchestra at a very deep discount. The watch shipped one day later than expected (vs what order listed) but was still less than 48 hours, so not bad. I was disappointed in the packing job: Watch case was merely wrapped in one sheet of paper and placed in box that is slightly larger than watch case, so it bounced around a bit.

The other less-than-perfect aspect is that the watch appears worn (a quick return), which does not surprise me given the deep discount. It was sold as New, however, not Open Box. I have bought multiple new Fortis models over the years and this one lacked the sticker on the back of the case. Has Fortis changed this practice? There was only a large plastic sheet wrapped around the whole case.

The watch shows no scratches and is keeping perfect time through 12 hours, so it's not a big deal either way.


----------



## UofRSpider (Sep 13, 2016)

I've purchased 2 watches from Jomashop with no issues at all. I highly recommend them if someone wants to go the grey market route.


----------



## surfinjosh (Apr 26, 2012)

Joma, Ashford, and World of Watches are legit Grey market dealers. They buy mass inventories of older models. Ashford has the best customer service. They were giving away high end swiss watches over the holidays.


----------



## innivus (Sep 16, 2014)

surfinjosh said:


> Joma, Ashford, and World of Watches are legit Grey market dealers. They buy mass inventories of older models. Ashford has the best customer service. They were giving away high end swiss watches over the holidays.


+1 for World of Watches. Only bought an Eterna watch from them, but when I had issues with it they took care of it; heck, they were more responsive than Eterna was!


----------



## Deeceejaay (Jan 24, 2017)

Couldn't really find a lot of information on Jomashop orders to Canada, so I decided to take a leap of faith. Bought an Eterna and a Mondaine. Both arrived within the promised time and nicely packaged. Been wearing them for a week now and everything's running great. That and the fact that they were the cheapest I found, I'll definitely buy again!


----------



## DB0954A4 (Jan 20, 2017)

I have also purchased several times from Jomashop including one Fortis and all were positive experiences with no issues.


----------



## safetypro79 (Feb 15, 2006)

I also purchased from Jomashop ( newest version of Spacematic) last fall and later sold the watch, the buyer had a timing issue and returned it under Jomashop warranty with prompt and professional service


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

Bought 2 watches from joma both super positive experiences , I fully would put trust with them again


----------



## Dilsky (Apr 6, 2013)

Just curious what if any the duty was on the watches?

I would love to make a purchase but the exchange rate is crap these days!



Deeceejaay said:


> Couldn't really find a lot of information on Jomashop orders to Canada, so I decided to take a leap of faith. Bought an Eterna and a Mondaine. Both arrived within the promised time and nicely packaged. Been wearing them for a week now and everything's running great. That and the fact that they were the cheapest I found, I'll definitely buy again!


----------



## HeadshrinkerTRF (Apr 7, 2017)

Jomashop is a grey market dealer. The watches they sell are not warranted by the watch companies, but by Jomashop themselves. On Fortis watches, it is guaranteed for two years.


----------



## Gerrard8 (Jun 7, 2015)

well, I just bought a Fortis flieger pro from jomashop. 
Obviously there are two blemishes or small dusts on the dial, quite a bit annoying. what should I do?
Anyone on similar boat before?


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Gerrard8 said:


> well, I just bought a Fortis flieger pro from jomashop.
> Obviously there are two blemishes or small dusts on the dial, quite a bit annoying. what should I do?
> Anyone on similar boat before?


If it is in unworn condition exchange it.


----------



## CBeeZ (Jul 25, 2016)

I purchased two Fortis watches from Jomashop - a cosmonauts B-42 and chronograph PM - and both were damaged upon receipt. The B-42 had several small but noticeable chips in the case and the bezel would "catch" hindering free rotation. The chronograph arrived with the fixed bezel detached from the watch case and clattering freely in the box. Very disappointing in both cases and I have not ordered from them since. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBeeZ (Jul 25, 2016)

Should say that their customer service is reasonably responsive and gave a full refund in both cases. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerrard8 (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks mate.
It is the one with bracelet, I still keep the plastic cover along the bracelet (should be put on by Jomashop, not Fortis, there is another nicer plastic cover further inside.) So it is unworn. But I tested the accuracy by winding, so far 5-6 S faster in 24 hrs, quite ok. 
Aside from the two dust particles (I can see they are moving), it is a very nice watch.

I am not living in US, now I am writing complaint to their customer service, bad Joma quality assurance at the first point.



impetusera said:


> If it is in unworn condition exchange it.


----------



## Gopher (Dec 27, 2007)

It must have been a return due to the issues you found. Joma picks up these types of watches, which is how it can afford to sell at such deep discounts. I bought one from them a few months ago and, aside from packaging that could have been better, the watch seems new and is running well.


----------



## Ducati_Fiend (Dec 10, 2012)

Another place you can get really good deals occasionally is Evine believe it or not. You have to watch them because most of the time their prices are not that good but when they do put on a sale they do it right. I got this there for $999. Picked up a Tag Carrera there for a steal too.


----------

